
Loss-making online meal delivery firm HelloFresh plans flotation - Paul_S
http://uk.reuters.com/article/2015/10/28/us-rocket-internet-ipo-idUKKCN0SM0JM20151028
======
Paul_S
I tried it and it's just not good value for money. I'm surprised they're
making a loss. What kind of high costs must they have to be losing money with
the prices they charge?

